# Info about this Reading Standard Bicycle



## Euphman06 (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't seem to find this frame style anywhere on line unless it's as a motorcycle but I don't think this was ever set up as a motorcycle. Can anyone help out with what model this is? or value?


----------



## chitown (Feb 14, 2013)

1908 Reading Standard ad. Not sure if it's same age but close. Saddle on yours looks more teens though.

Probably sold as a delivery or service bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks chitown. It is listed as a 1917 (this is actually up for auction this weeked)


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 15, 2013)

By 1917, Reading Standard bicycles were manufactured by Great Western in La Porte Indiana. I think GW took over the production in the early teens. Do you have any closer shots of the bike, or bottom bracket?


----------

